# need help finding motor mounts



## dirtracer6 (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a 64 gto with a blown 350. i bought a 400 out of a 78 trans am to replace the 350 and when i went to put the motor in the blocks were different. does any1 know a website that maybe sells an adapter mount to make the newer block fit in the gto. or even if it can be done, your help would be greatly appreciated thanks for your time


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i believe year one sells that kit.im not sure but i thinks that the company


----------



## dirtracer6 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the reply


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no prom


----------

